

Anyone get Google I/O tickets? - rms

I was about 3 seconds late and coming up empty. :(
======
rms
I have a lot of practice buying first come first serve tickets as a sometimes
occasional scalper, and I'm good at it. In the industry, scalpers would have
labeled this onsale as "suspicious", as in a lot of tickets were likely held
back and there probably were far fewer than 5000 tickets onsale.

I've hit no available tickets 4 times now. My advice to everyone reading this
is to keep trying until 8AM in case they are releasing the tickets in batches.

EDIT: Definitely batches, got 1 at exactly 7:15.

------
ek
Yes, I managed to claim an academic ticket and then the payment page was
timing out and I wasn't sure why. Turns out it was Ghostery, but once I
disabled it, it worked. I wonder what happens for all the people who have
claimed a ticket but not paid. Will Google release their tickets and sell
them? Call them and tell them they owe 300/900 dollars?

It's pretty clear that Google needs to restructure this event if they want it
to continue to have meaning as a developer conference. This sort of waste of
people's time, only to have tickets sell out in 30 seconds or whatever
ridiculous number is just not valuable.

What would Google have to do to maintain the substance of the conference?
Simply promise that there won't be any free toys given away? I missed out on
I/O 2011 after having attended in 2009 and 2010 because bad people went simply
for the hundreds of dollars worth of free and early-release hardware Google
hands out.

I would have paid 300 dollars for the conference regardless of whether Google
gave me the latest gadget.

~~~
rms
>Call them and tell them they owe 300/900 dollars?

We were using Google Checkout to do registration for the Singularity Summit
and ran into this problem, and the answer is basically yes.

------
eternalmatt
Has to be batches. Nothing else explains why it would say "no tickets
available AT THIS TIME" several times in a row, then suddenly open up and let
a few people get a ticket.

That said, I don't have one. Waiting for an academic ticket too.

~~~
rms
Academic tickets are always tougher to get, if it's really important to you to
go to the conference you might consider putting the full price one on your
credit card and selling your swag.

~~~
eternalmatt
That is a tempting idea, but I'm on the east coast, so I really can't handle
the cost of a ticket plus airfare there and back, even if I got reimbursed a
little by the swag. I'll probably just end up taking a few days off and
watching the live streams like the rest of the world.

------
sjg
Oh well, I was wrong. Official page says that it is sold out!
<https://developers.google.com/events/io/register>

------
Jun8
This is ridiculous, the sell out time has gone from days to 10mins (last year)
to 30 seconds this year, even at $900! At this rate, next year they'll be gone
in microseconds.

------
willwagner
I'm assuming others get to a "There are no tickets available at this time"
alert and then you have to start over. At least, that is what is happening to
me.

------
willwagner
I finally got through and registered as of 7:16

Edit: I got "no tickets available at this time" several times before getting
through so don't give up.

------
lzm
I've been trying since 7:00.00001 and still got nothing.

Edit: All tickets sold out. There goes my plans to visit the US!

------
mcdillon
I've hit the 'no available tickets page' twice so far, 10:03 and 10:07est. Are
they really already sold out?

------
sjg
Yeah I managed to grab a ticket at 7:00:34 PST, Looks like it's only academic
tickets that are sold out.

------
eternalmatt
All tickets sold out as of 7:29 AM.

------
yummies
both ticket types are all sold out now... can't even try again.

------
cowmix
No. ARG!

